
Darpa Is Researching Quantized Inertia, a Theory Many Think Is Pseudoscience - n0pe_p0pe
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/7x3ed9/darpa-is-researching-quantized-inertia-a-theory-of-physics-many-think-is-pseudoscience
======
eindiran
DARPA spending 1.3 million dollars on a fringe theory doesn't seem like that
big of a problem; worst-case scenario we learn that it really was a silly idea
and move on. Best-case scenario we learn something fundamental about the
universe and get a pretty big head start on developing technologies that take
advantage of it. In fact, this seems like the type of project that DARPA
should be funding. Other research grant-writing agencies are less likely to
gamble on something like this, so having DARPA around to occasionally throw a
grant at ideas like this seems like a win overall.

------
dlahoda
Reptiloids from DARPA just want to have a flight to Home.

